# Most hottest WNBA player



## RonArtestFan9123




----------



## The Man

I'm a fellow Pacer fan so I can't be too hard on you but NO!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Margo Dydek


----------



## knickstorm

becky hammon


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

:ttiwwp:


----------



## pr0wler

Sue Bird


----------



## NOBLE

Holdsclaw.


----------



## CrackerJack

lauren jackson


----------



## Lynx

knickstorm said:


> becky hammon


:yes:


----------



## fungila!!

edit

Never post nude pictures!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Its Becky Hammon


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

Dude your gonna get banned...Well Anyway Shes Really Hot In This Pic


----------



## fungila!!

fungila!! said:


> edit
> 
> Never post nude pictures!


don't tell me people on this board has never seen boobs!! c'mon this pic was nothing compare to what you can see on tv


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

fungila!! said:


> don't tell me people on this board has never seen boobs!! c'mon this pic was nothing compare to what you can see on tv


 Do ya wanna get banned!?


----------



## Turkish Delight

fungila!! said:


> don't tell me people on this board has never seen boobs!! c'mon this pic was nothing compare to what you can see on tv


You've been warned. This is not the place to be posting these pics. Please refrain from posting these type of pictures in the future. 
Thank you.


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

3 most hottest players are...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

For any of you that are putting Tarausi on this here list let me tell you a word of advice...

Check her out live and in person first....


----------



## CrackerJack

RonArtestFan9123 said:


> 3 most hottest players are...


who's at the back in that pic?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Swin Cash


----------



## fungila!!

*anyone says Taurasi is hot is drunk*


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

fungila!! said:


> *anyone says Taurasi is hot is drunk*


agreed


----------



## DaFranchise

Taurasi looks like Seabiscuit with 2 legs and a manly voice. What am I doing in this thread? Im out


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Swin Cash is hot like fire!


----------



## The Man

Yeah I'm going to go with Becky Hammon and Sue Bird but Katie Douglas doesn't look to bad for a Purdue girl.


----------



## bkbballer16

Swin cash!


----------



## fungila!!

too bad Adia Barnes hadn't been kept in the Storm roster, she was hot too


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

Did you guys see Adia on NBA-TV last night? She was doing the network breaks for the two WNBA games and will probably be there during the playoffs. Very refreshing to see her instead of the regulars.

And, btw, she picks the Connecticut Sun to win it all. Says they learned a lot last year losing to the Storm and the Storm's bench is too young to repeat.

She wasn't wearing her Championship ring, either...LOL


----------



## fungila!!

Anne Donovan sucks!!!! :curse: 
Adia should have been in the Strom roster this season. Why firing her instead of Vodopyanova who never play ???
I can't believe Isiah Thomas wanted Donovan to be the Knicks coach and thought about it for a second


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

I dont know i think taurasi looks more hot with her hair down


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

fungila!! said:


> *anyone says Taurasi is hot is drunk*


Lauren Jackson is not to hot her self! take a look at this picture








She looks Retarted


----------



## fungila!!

even with that uniform and 2 bags of ice on her legs Jackson's hotter than Taurasi


----------



## historyofthegame

Becky Hammon pwns. Turasi's nose is longer than Pinocchio's.


----------



## rock747

RonArtestFan9123 said:


> Lauren Jackson is not to hot her self! take a look at this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks Retarted


 :laugh: 

To be fair i think they're both ugly.


----------



## fungila!!

you need glasses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Becky Hammon is actually not bad.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Turkish Delight said:


> Becky Hammon is actually not bad.


shes a weird looking lady from these eyes


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

Turkish Delight said:


> You've been warned. This is not the place to be posting these pics. Please refrain from posting these type of pictures in the future.
> Thank you.


Listen to him.Hes not one of those *edit moderaters!

Message was edited by:Artestfan9123


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

Lauren Jackson has a nice body but not face!









Diana Taurasi has both!


----------



## RonArtestFan9123

historyofthegame said:


> Becky Hammon pwns. Turasi's nose is longer than Pinocchio's.


Yeah and her nose is wider than 50 cents!

Message was edited by:RonArtestFan9123


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Leslie no questions asked or answered, one of the tallest Women in the WNBA


----------



## Dooch

Becky Hammon hands down end of story... she looks amazing.. :biggrin:


----------



## DTigre

WNBA player and hot are antonyms. They do not belong in the same sentence. :naughty:


----------



## RSP83

DaFranchise said:


> Taurasi looks like Seabiscuit with 2 legs and a manly voice. What am I doing in this thread? Im out


 :rotf: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## hot rod

I think everybody up in here needs some glasses. I like Sue Bird and Tameka Holdsclaw if thats even how you spell her name!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Sue Bird is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Quills

Well Kym Hampton is the All Time Hottest


& a player on Washington 2 years ago could of been a stright up model i think her name was Burgress or something like Burger


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

hot rod said:


> I think everybody up in here needs some glasses. I like Sue Bird and Tameka Holdsclaw if thats even how you spell her name!!



Lol. It's Chamique Holdsclaw.


----------



## fungila!!

hot rod said:


> I think everybody up in here needs some glasses. I like Sue Bird and Tameka Holdsclaw if thats even how you spell her name!!


Sue Bird is wonderful with her broken nose


----------



## Quills

It's Chameka I cant spell here Name either But it's its a Cha start to it not T


----------



## Kurtis Blow

Chamique.

SHA-MEE-KWAH.


----------



## Quills

or as i Call her Champagne Coldslaw


----------



## Air Fly

historyofthegame said:


> Becky Hammon pwns. Turasi's nose is longer than Pinocchio's.


Now she's cute.


----------



## Vermillion

Jeez...Sue Bird by far.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Closed.


----------

